# Damselfly larvae?



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm not sure if there's a similar thread like this but i'll go ahead and post my question


I have a 5g planted tank and it currently houses some snails from the plants, It's been 2 weeks since i last changed the water since it has no fish in it. Today I changed 50% of the water because my new male betta will be arriving tomorrow and to my surprise I saw these little critters. Some was taken out due to my water change and can still see 2 more in the tank. Size is like a medium sized mosquito larvae for now. I removed the large one almost an inch.

Im not planning on breeding my male in the tank so i dont have to worry about the larvae eating fry.

*Note: Male betta is a HMPK so i dont have to worry the larvae will tear the fins of the male.

My questions are the ff.

1. Can i keep it in the tank and when my betta arrives i'll let him eat the larvae? Will it not poison him?:-?

2. Will the male betta fall prey to him? or Vice versa?:-?

3. What are the chances that both with coexist together?:lol:​
Sorry about the pictures its really small and i use a phone cam.


----------



## kimnoa (Feb 26, 2012)

here's the whole tank. Picture taken about a month ago when just finnished setting up.


----------

